# Best way to ship rods?



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I need to ship 4 spinning rods. Anybody have a good tips to get them there in good shape?
Or any horror stories to stay away from?

Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It's expensive for 1 piece..... light wall pvc drain pipe ...... or see if a tackle store would ship (they get great shipping rates)


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

ironman172 said:


> It's expensive for 1 piece..... light wall pvc drain pipe ...... or see if a tackle store would ship (they get great shipping rates)


Old carpet roll. You can get them at carpet stores. I’ve used them for all my fishing trips and have never had a problem


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

4inch plastic pipe buy screw/glue caps put some foam peanuts in side.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

ssv1761982 said:


> I need to ship 4 spinning rods. Anybody have a good tips to get them there in good shape?
> Or any horror stories to stay away from?
> 
> Thanks


I've shipped with small pvc or cardboard tubes-put tip/butt in pool noodle then cap


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeada said:


> I've shipped with small pvc or cardboard tubes-put tip/butt in pool noodle then cap


Great idea.


----------

